
Katharsis – JSON:API standard for Java - polskibus
http://katharsis.io/
======
potatosareok
Looks neat! Was this developed to solve some internal project? I'm always a
little curious when I see open source projects with such fancy landing pages
etc that don't mention really what parent org they're from.

What would you say the advantage of this is over Spring Data REST, which
automagically configures rest API for repositories (JPA or nosql).

Spring data is obviously a large dependenacy to have on an existing non-spring
project, so I can see why this might be useful there. I'm not sure if Spring
Data REST is JSON:API compliant but I'm assuming it might not be.

Also, on a side note, side takes 9 seconds to load for me from fresh cache,
just a note to dev in case they hadn't realized.

~~~
masterspambot
Thanks for appreciation @potatosareok! This for project is neither internal
nor any company stays behind it. We are a group of developers that are
involved in developing json:api and we really missed java support for this
standard.

From version 1.0 we are gonna focus on extending support for Spring Data to
ease integration with DB repositories and also improve library
modularity/extendability.

PS. You also motivated me to work harder and optimize katharsis.io page,
because we laid put focus on library itself to be polished as much as
possible, but I promise to make it load faster and improve the docs.

------
Engineer_Bryan
Unfortunately, json.api is such a terrible idea it could have been invented by
IBM. I doubt it'll see much adoption, and so far has had almost no industry
interest. The problem is that it leads to very weird code. When HATEOS is done
right, there is no need for such a thing. Also, is really misnamed - it's not
actually json, but a little part (the last interesting part) of hateoas that
it's actually supporting. Good luck with your project.

